
Curious about the Hacker News readership demographic? - takanori
What are your pronouns?
What city? What age?<p>I’m he&#x2F;him, San Francisco, 39
======
rs23296008n1
My pronouns? What does that question mean?

~~~
thrwaway69
likely to know gender but there are genderless pronouns.

